# Grey Area--Pregnant 3 weeks after miscarriage?



## vvvoid

So, I'm stuck in a no man's land right now.
I had a miscarriage 30 days ago. My hcg was 13k when I miscarried, down from 55k 2 weeks prior. 
My fiance and I began having sex a few days later. I bled for about a week. I have not had a period yet.
9 days ago, I felt the familiar pains of ovulation. I've had ovulation pain ever since I was like 15, so I know it well. They subsided as usual.
About 5 days ago I began feeling little pains that felt exactly like round ligament pain [I know it's not supposed to happen until way later on, but I get round lig pains early on in pregnancy and many women say it's the first symptom they have, medical mystery]. 
Round ligament pain for me feels like a sharp, fine tug on either side of my pubic bone, basically on either side of my uterus. 
The round lig pain gave way to dull poking aches in my uterus and abdomen, which have gotten stronger by the day. They are nothing like what period cramps feel like to me, and I don't get period cramps until after I start bleeding or the hour before the blood comes. 
These pains feel like a muscle being pulled, in my uterus. They are the opposite of the contracting feelings I get from a period or labor, they feel like stretching instead.
I have to pee what feels like every 30 minutes. Ever since the pains started, I've been getting slightly dizzy in the middle of the day. And I've been absolutely ravenous the past week. I have very little energy to boot. 
Today I noticed my back started hurting.
I took a pregnancy test about 2.5 weeks ago and was still coming up a faint positive, so my hcg level then was probably around 12 because that's the threshold for the test I used. 
I read a blog where a woman said she went in for a scan post miscarriage, and the doctor drew her blood and found her to be at 22 hcg, but her ovaries were clearly about to release an egg due to all the follicles bursting forth. So it is possible to ovulate before your levels drop below 5, apparently. 
I called my doctor and she told me not to bother taking another pregnancy test yet, because if I test positive it could still just be chemical. She also said not to worry about an ultrasound for another 2 weeks. 
I'm really stuck here. I never feel like this prior to a period, they always come without me even noticing until the blood arrives, followed by heavy cramping of a different variety. 
I don't want to get my hopes up, but it's hard. 
I've been told that if you get pregnant again directly after giving birth/miscarrying [I went into full on labor, it was excruciating] you may notice your uterus is more sensitive than it was the first time. What do you guys think? 9days PO is pretty early to feel stretching pains but I have read some women say they feel little aches and stuff almost immediately. 
Also, my whole cervix area is tender now, since about 2 days ago. It definitely wasn't like that a week ago. 
I'm trying to make sense of what's going on, because these symptoms are very in my face, they are hard not to notice. But I can't really find anything out for another two weeks.
Help :wacko:


----------



## Misscalais

Hi Hun,
Sorry for your loss.
Same thing for me basically as well but I tested negative, then around 5 days after I'm pretty sure I ovulated. 
So this was like 18 days after the start of my MC.
And we have been BD in hope to fall pregnant again before AF even arrives.
Maybe you can do a test and see how dark it is?
Just so you know where your at? 
I hope the next two weeks go fast for you. Please let us know how you go.
:hugs:


----------



## vvvoid

Misscalais said:


> Hi Hun,
> Sorry for your loss.
> Same thing for me basically as well but I tested negative, then around 5 days after I'm pretty sure I ovulated.
> So this was like 18 days after the start of my MC.
> And we have been BD in hope to fall pregnant again before AF even arrives.
> Maybe you can do a test and see how dark it is?
> Just so you know where your at?
> I hope the next two weeks go fast for you. Please let us know how you go.
> :hugs:

Thanks. I'm kind of nervous because if I am pregnant, that's not ideal, as I doubt the lining of my uterus has gone back to normal without even having a period yet. But on the other hand, of course I want to be pregnant. 
I just don't know what to think right now. 
My cervix is high and very soft, but closed. I have pretty much every sign of early pregnancy, save for sore breasts [they are getting very slightly tender], but I'm not sure if maybe it's just a really weird, post-miscarriage period coming on. It sucks because you can't even tell if you're late, because you have no idea when to expect your period again after miscarrying!


----------



## allforthegirl

Many fall pregnant after a mc with out getting their AF. So maybe you will be fine jut like them! I have also read that some are very fertile right after a mc. Keep us posted!


----------



## vvvoid

allforthegirl said:


> Many fall pregnant after a mc with out getting their AF. So maybe you will be fine jut like them! I have also read that some are very fertile right after a mc. Keep us posted!

I didn't notice a drop of EWCM but then again, I haven't in years, and I've been pregnant twice without any EWCM [and without trying to be!]. 
I am still having the strangest pains and tenderness in my lower abdomen. No blood. My uterus is sore, I'm having pinching twinges and I'm EXHAUSTED. Totally exhausted.


----------



## allforthegirl

vvvoid said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Many fall pregnant after a mc with out getting their AF. So maybe you will be fine jut like them! I have also read that some are very fertile right after a mc. Keep us posted!
> 
> I didn't notice a drop of EWCM but then again, I haven't in years, and I've been pregnant twice without any EWCM [and without trying to be!].
> I am still having the strangest pains and tenderness in my lower abdomen. No blood. My uterus is sore, I'm having pinching twinges and I'm EXHAUSTED. Totally exhausted.Click to expand...

I am not saying you aren't or are, but I know that I had some of those feelings as my hCG levels were dropping. So maybe this is what you are experiencing. I was very tired and the pulls and pinching were still present. I too have the round ligament pains early early in pregnancy. 

I hope everything goes well for you though. Things usually happen for a reason. So if you are meant to have this little one now it may be trying to make it happen right now!! Sometimes the spirit child that has chosen us to be their parents want or need to be born right away. ei: I strongly believe that I got pregnant with my first OH because I meant to follow him to the Arctic and have his three boys before he passed away. If I didn't get pregnant then I would have stayed home and found someone else to get married to and have children with. I am very happy the way things have turned out!!


----------



## vvvoid

I took a test in the doctor's office today, a dip stick test, not sure how sensitive it is but I'm negative so far, 9 days PO. 
I had to pee 3 times this morning even though all I had to drink was half a soda, and even less than that last night. The doctor was surprised to see my urine so clear, and asked me if I had been drinking a lot of water, which I never do unfortunately [maybe 3 bottles a week]. I have to pee at least once ever 45 minutes. Still having cramps, weird cramps that don't feel like PMS...getting dizzy, slightly nauseated. No blood as of yet. But at least I know the HCG from my miscarriage is out of my system now. Either I'm about to have my period or I'm pregnant but still too early to test. If it takes 6-12 days for the egg to implant, I could be feeling implantation cramps badly [possibly because my uterus just went through a lot of trauma with that miscarriage, intense labor, too much blood loss] or these are PMS cramps that feel weird and early due to my uterus being so sensitive still. 
When you lose too much blood in labor, is it because something, like the placenta, tears off in the wrong way as you push? I also had enough golf ball clots to fill an entire dinner plate to the rim. They almost had to give me blood in the ER.


----------



## allforthegirl

vvoid, usually when you lose too much blood means that there is still placenta that is left behind, so you keep hemorrhaging. I almost had to be given blood too with my first delivery, but thank goodness I didn't cause I would have more than just 5 protein antibodies right now!!

Keep us posted....


----------



## vvvoid

allforthegirl said:


> vvoid, usually when you lose too much blood means that there is still placenta that is left behind, so you keep hemorrhaging. I almost had to be given blood too with my first delivery, but thank goodness I didn't cause I would have more than just 5 protein antibodies right now!!
> 
> Keep us posted....

The ultrasound said it was "complete" and the placenta looked whole, I was wondering that since my labor contractions were SO painful and intense with no break between them, maybe the bleeding was from something tearing off my uterus too hard, is that possible?


----------



## allforthegirl

vvvoid said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> vvoid, usually when you lose too much blood means that there is still placenta that is left behind, so you keep hemorrhaging. I almost had to be given blood too with my first delivery, but thank goodness I didn't cause I would have more than just 5 protein antibodies right now!!
> 
> Keep us posted....
> 
> The ultrasound said it was "complete" and the placenta looked whole, I was wondering that since my labor contractions were SO painful and intense with no break between them, maybe the bleeding was from something tearing off my uterus too hard, is that possible?Click to expand...

I am not a Dr so I don't know. All I know is from experience, sorry I can't be more of a help.


----------

